

Getting stressed isn't just a state of mind. It can also seriously harm the body. - robg
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=stress-dangers&print=true

======
rockstarpr
so why do we keep booking ourselves to the brink?

~~~
thaumaturgy
Because we're impatient, because it's often the only way to get a step or two
ahead -- ahead of what, I'm not sure; ahead-of-average maybe -- and because
our society demands it.

Five or so years ago (can't remember now) I was couch surfing at a friend's.
Now I've got my own little consulting business. I'm pretty proud of that, but
I'm also pretty exhausted now.

